
ThinkwithGoogle: What Influences the Films We See - ColinWright
http://imgur.com/a/O7j2P
======
cheriot
Link for the original infographic [PDF]:
[http://think.storage.googleapis.com/docs/behind-the-box-
offi...](http://think.storage.googleapis.com/docs/behind-the-box-
office_infographics.pdf)

